#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  AI can recognize people gender and age accurately!

## Bhavya

AI technology can think and act like a human. Researchers have developed an AI technology that can recognize people on video, discovering their gender and age more speedily and exactly. Here in this article, you can find more information about this new AI technology.

----------

